
The Role of Transportation Speed in Facilitating High Skilled Teamwork - jeffreyrogers
http://www.nber.org/papers/w24539
======
jeffreyrogers
I thought this was interesting given the rise of remote work and the belief
that remote workers can be just as effective as in-office workers. My
impression from working with remote workers is they can be effective, but
there are additional frictions that occur with remote work since you can't as
easily track down people you need to get a hold of and it's harder to hold
people accountable and get them to deliver the things you need from them on
time. So remote workers are slightly less effective than they would be
locally, but this might be mitigated by getting higher quality workers
overall.

